# How can you tell if a window AC unit is working right?



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> How can you tell if a window AC unit is working right?


Kinda depends on what you are checking for?
Temperature differencial ( difference between the air being sucked in and the air being blown out )...20ºF is good.
Wattage draw measured with a watt meter.
Sweat pattern on the evaporator.
Getting cold in the room 



> my DH thinks our new Kenmore 580.75062501 (LG made low profile) cycles the compressor on and off too quickly. He alleges that the compressor only comes on for 30 seconds then cycles off.


-If- that is happening, that would be too quick!



> How long should the compressor run?


Depends on how warm the room and/or outside is.

jeff.


----------

